# Geeignetes Server Linux gesucht.



## Stickwell (31. Januar 2015)

Hi alle miteinander 

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Server Linux für ein Notebook welches ich mir irgendwann mal kaufen möchte damit ich quasi für/auf LAN Parties immer einen Server parat habe. 

Und jetzt wollte ich euch fragen welches Linux Server Betriebssystem ihr mir empfehlen könnt?  

Ps: Wenn jemand sagt Windows reicht völlig, dem sag ich, dass ich trotzdem Linux will because it's cool  ^^


----------



## bingo88 (31. Januar 2015)

Ich nutze eigentlich nur Ubuntu Server auf meinen Maschinen, habe bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (31. Januar 2015)

Stickwell schrieb:


> Hi alle miteinander
> 
> Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Server Linux für ein Notebook welches ich mir irgendwann mal kaufen möchte damit ich quasi für/auf LAN Parties immer einen Server parat habe.
> 
> ...


Den letzten Satz kannste streichen. So lange man nicht mit so einem Kram wie Active Directory oder Office 365 Server, Sharepoint oder Exchange arbeitet, ist man mit einem Linux-Server am besten beraten. Klar geht es mit Windows einfacher. Allerdings schluckt selbst ein bis auf die Zähne optimiertes Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit noch viel zu viel RAM und ein richtiges Windows Server OS zu ordern lohnt nicht wirklich, wenn man nur unabhängige Server-Services zur Verfügung stellt. 

Gerade für Einsteiger ist das schon genannte Ubuntu-Server am besten geeignet. Das Ubuntu-Wiki bei Ubuntuusers sowie dessen Softwareverzeichnis ist übersichtlich, informativ und dort findest du alle Infos, wie du mit dem Server umzugehen hast. Auch sehr etabliert ist Debian. Allerdings ist es nicht ganz so einsteigerfreundlich. Aber ebenfalls sehr stabil und schlank.

Andere Distri's habe ich noch nicht genutzt, was Server angeht. Aber ich an deiner Stelle würde es mit Ubuntu-Server versuchen.

Portal ? ubuntuusers.de
Dort kannste auch die Software herunterladen.


----------



## Stickwell (31. Januar 2015)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Den letzten Satz kannste streichen. So lange man nicht mit so einem Kram wie Active Directory oder Office 365 Server, Sharepoint oder Exchange arbeitet, ist man mit einem Linux-Server am besten beraten. Klar geht es mit Windows einfacher. Allerdings schluckt selbst ein bis auf die Zähne optimiertes Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit noch viel zu viel RAM und ein richtiges Windows Server OS zu ordern lohnt nicht wirklich, wenn man nur unabhängige Server-Services zur Verfügung stellt.
> 
> Gerade für Einsteiger ist das schon genannte Ubuntu-Server am besten geeignet. Das Ubuntu-Wiki bei Ubuntuusers sowie dessen Softwareverzeichnis ist übersichtlich, informativ und dort findest du alle Infos, wie du mit dem Server umzugehen hast. Auch sehr etabliert ist Debian. Allerdings ist es nicht ganz so einsteigerfreundlich. Aber ebenfalls sehr stabil und schlank.
> 
> ...



Danke sehr. Allerdings haben manche gesagt das ein Laptop mit Win7 komplett ausreicht um LAN Server zu hosten deswegen habe ich auch den letzten Satz da hingeschrieben


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (31. Januar 2015)

Stickwell schrieb:


> Danke sehr. Allerdings haben manche gesagt das ein Laptop mit Win7 komplett ausreicht um LAN Server zu hosten deswegen habe ich auch den letzten Satz da hingeschrieben


Falsch ist diese Aussage ja auch nicht. Für Leute, die sich damit nicht auseinandersetzen wollen und schnell sowie einfach einen LAN-Server realisieren möchten, kommen mit Windows schneller ans Ziel. Windows lässt sich auch mit den richtigen Mitteln relativ sicher ins Netzwerk integrieren. Aber es ist eben schwerfälliger, teurer und so lange man kein MS-Ökosystem versorgen will auch schlichtweg unnütz. Und wenn man eh interesse an Linux hat und mehr darüber lernen möchte, kommt um Linux sowieso nicht herum


----------



## Stickwell (31. Januar 2015)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Falsch ist diese Aussage ja auch nicht. Für Leute, die sich damit nicht auseinandersetzen wollen und schnell sowie einfach einen LAN-Server realisieren möchten, kommen mit Windows schneller ans Ziel. Windows lässt sich auch mit den richtigen Mitteln relativ sicher ins Netzwerk integrieren. Aber es ist eben schwerfälliger, teurer und so lange man kein MS-Ökosystem versorgen will auch schlichtweg unnütz. Und wenn man eh interesse an Linux hat und mehr darüber lernen möchte, kommt um Linux sowieso nicht herum



eben. Zudem ist es einfach cooler einen LAN Server zu haben auf dem Linux läuft


----------



## keinnick (31. Januar 2015)

Stickwell schrieb:


> eben. Zudem ist es einfach cooler einen LAN Server zu haben auf dem Linux läuft



Ich glaube den Coolness-Faktor kann man vernachlässigen. Davon abgesehen, mag so ein Linux-Server von außen hin vielleicht auf einige Leute "cool" wirken aber das auch nur so lange das Ding auch funktioniert wie es soll. Wenn irgendwas schief läuft und der Betreiber des Servers keine Ahnung hat, wie man den Fehler behebt, wird's ganz schnell "uncool". 

Was soll dieser "LAN-Server" denn eigentlich machen?


----------



## Stickwell (31. Januar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich glaube den Coolness-Faktor kann man vernachlässigen. Davon abgesehen, mag so ein Linux-Server von außen hin vielleicht auf einige Leute "cool" wirken aber das auch nur so lange das Ding auch funktioniert wie es soll. Wenn irgendwas schief läuft und der Betreiber des Servers keine Ahnung hat, wie man den Fehler behebt, wird's ganz schnell "uncool".
> 
> Was soll dieser "LAN-Server" denn eigentlich machen?



spiele hosten. Wie ich schon gesagt habe, möchte ich quasi einen Server den man überall mithin nehmen kann


----------



## Jimini (1. Februar 2015)

Stickwell schrieb:


> spiele hosten.


Das könnte mit Linux schwierig werden. Kommt aber auf die Spiele an.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (1. Februar 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Das könnte mit Linux schwierig werden. Kommt aber auf die Spiele an.
> 
> MfG Jimini


Das könnte passieren. Aber ich denke mal er hat sicher schon ergooglet, ob er für die Spiele Linux-Dedi's bekommt  .... hoffe ich zumindest ....


----------



## Stickwell (1. Februar 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Das könnte mit Linux schwierig werden. Kommt aber auf die Spiele an.
> 
> MfG Jimini



sind eigentlich fast nur OpenSource spiele wie OpenArena, Sauerbraten, Urban Terror etc. Und Counter Strike


----------



## bingo88 (2. Februar 2015)

Na die laufen auf jeden Fall, da gibt es AFAIK auch Dedicated Server Binaries, man brauch also nicht mal eine GUI.


----------



## freezy94 (2. Februar 2015)

Ubuntu Server ist als Einsteiger nur zu Empfehlen.


----------



## Stickwell (2. Februar 2015)

Okay. Ich wollte mir ursprünglich Debian installieren weil ich gehört hsbe das das im Server umfeld sehr beliebt sein soll.


----------



## freezy94 (2. Februar 2015)

Debian ist spitze da sehr stabil.
Erfordert aber meiner Meinung nach intensiveres Grundwissen über Linux.


----------



## Jimini (2. Februar 2015)

Bei Debian kann es für Anfänger kniffelig werden, sobald man Treiber braucht, die nicht offen sind. Ich würde es erstmal mit Ubuntu versuchen - für einen Einsteiger sind die Unterschiede ohnehin erst einmal vernachlässigbar. Am besten schaut man sich einfach mal die in Frage kommenden Distributionen in aller Ruhe an.
Instabilitäten kann man letztendlich mit jeder Distribution haben (ich bin nicht umsonst wieder von Debian zurück auf Gentoo gewechselt).

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (2. Februar 2015)

freezy94 schrieb:


> Debian ist spitze da sehr stabil.
> Erfordert aber meiner Meinung nach intensiveres Grundwissen über Linux.


So ist es. Man brauch zwar in beiden Fällen ein entsprechendes Grundwissen. Aber für Ubuntu spricht halt das deutschsprachige Wiki und die gut dokumentierten Anwendungen aus den offiziellen Quellen, die ausreichen, um umfangreiche Server aufzusetzen. Über das Ubuntu-Wiki kann man sich sehr schnell die Kenntnisse zum Einsatz von Linux aneignen.


----------



## freezy94 (2. Februar 2015)

... und es ist immer alles Schritt für Schritt erklärt UND es gibt noch eine super Community.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (2. Februar 2015)

freezy94 schrieb:


> ... und es ist immer alles Schritt für Schritt erklärt UND es gibt noch eine super Community.


Richtig !!!


----------



## Stickwell (2. Februar 2015)

okay. Hauptsache ich kann spaßeshalber in CS:S nen 256 und/oder 512 Tick server betreiben und schauen wann das Notebook in die Knie geht


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (2. Februar 2015)

Stickwell schrieb:


> okay. Hauptsache ich kann spaßeshalber in CS:S nen 256 und/oder 512 Tick server betreiben und schauen wann das Notebook in die Knie geht


Da der Dedi von CS:S bis auf einige Kleinigkeiten mit dem von CS identisch sein düfte, kannste auch eigentlich nen 1000er Tick auf EPS-Niveau ohne Probele basteln können.


----------



## Stickwell (3. Februar 2015)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Da der Dedi von CS:S bis auf einige Kleinigkeiten mit dem von CS identisch sein düfte, kannste auch eigentlich nen 1000er Tick auf EPS-Niveau ohne Probele basteln können.



Naja ich wollte dann ja auch noch andere dedizierte Server auf dem Notebook hosten. Nämlich dem von OpenArena, Urban Terror, World of Padman, Unreal Tournament 99/2k4,  und Cube 2 Sauerbraten, da host Vorteile doof sind   

aber ich wollte schon immer mal auf nem 256 Tick bzw. 512 tick server spielen um zu gucken wie dort gezockt wird, da in beispielsweise die 64 tick server im CS:GO Matchmaking doof sind


----------

